# African Dwarf Frog



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So after searching online to tell a difference between a male and female, i've come to conclusion that I believe mine is a female. Now what to name her I don't know. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I had two named Felicity and Samantha. if you already had a name for a boy one, i don't think that ADFs are too picky about what they are called.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

cute. ya still thinking on what to call her. but im gonna buy a magnifying glass to make sure that she is a she. so far ive seen no pimple like thing behind the arms.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I love adf's! I'm no help on names though. I call mine boy frog, boy frog and girl frog. Mine are all different shades so I could name them I suppose. 

Enjoy her, they are so entertaining.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

thank you. im probably gonna get 3 more instead of getting 1 more and some ghost shrimp. well i cant get the 3 at once. it would be one at a time. so for now its just 1 more frog and some ghost shrimp ill get.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I own four of these little guys. Is the body of yours shaped in a pear shape? If so, it is a female.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Neat little things. You wont be able to tell gender if she's/he's really tiny though. Once matured, females are bigger than males and much rounder in shape. The easiest way is to wait until they're a few months old, males get these things in their armpits that resemble pimples, females don't get these. 

I used to have a female named Leaper. lol I can't remember what I named the rest of them. ^^; Oh, one named Lily after the lilypad loving frogs...She liked to TRY and hang onto the duckweed, but it didn't really work out. lol


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I did different research on how to tell them apart. I dunno how old mine is but since I got it she hasn't grown so figured she doesn't grow anymore lol. And yes I figured it out that its a she. First named that came to me was Daisy so I kept that name.


----------

